# Hunting Expo & Big Game Draw



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

You can now apply for the hunts.

After applying, there was a link to the big game expo page, where you can apply for more hunts.

I have heard of people drawing off hunts off of this event, but I got to thinking what are the realistic odds for drawing permits at the Expo?

4,164 : 1 (The odds of a 4 of a kind in poker)

Or

72,192 : 1 (The odds of a straight flush in poker)

Or

649,739 : 1 (The odds of a royal flush in poker)

I figure it is like any gambling at the casino. (Like the picture below)










Anyone have an idea about how many people apply for the permits in the expo?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Odds sit around 1:10,000.

Unless you are a member of SFW or one of their friends. Then it is 2:3. That is, 2 out of every 3 years you put in you get a tag. Once in awhile its a sacrifice and you have to accept one of the lesser tags.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> Odds sit around 1:10,000.
> 
> Unless you are a member of SFW or one of their friends. Then it is 2:3. That is, 2 out of every 3 years you put in you get a tag. Once in awhile its a sacrifice and you have to accept one of the lesser tags.


Figured as much.

Another question, if I beat the odds and end up drawing a permit - How will it effect my other big game applications.

Let's say I draw for a limited entry deer and have enough points for a general season utah deer. Would I be taken out of the Utah Big Game Draw for drawing an expo permit?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you wanted the GS tag, you would have to turn in your LE tag...at least that's how I understand it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> If you wanted the GS tag, you would have to turn in your LE tag...at least that's how I understand it.


That's how I understand it also. I also believe that if you draw an expo tag you dont lose your points for GS or LE under the regular application. The expo tags draw independently from that. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

So if you draw an expo tag you won big time because you keep your accrued points for next season. You would be an idiot to surrender an expo to stay in the GS draw


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You are only allowed one buck deer permit in the state per year. So if you drew at the Expo, and then drew again in the general or LE draw, (or even if you drew two expo deer tags) then you would have to choose which permit you were keeping and which you were going to return. Same goes for the other species as well. You do not loose any points for drawing an Expo tag and you are not subject to any waiting periods. 

Odds are not great at the Expo, but the way I see it...someone has to draw. In 2012, that person just happened to be me. It was the first time I had ever put in and I did it on a whim when I dropped $20 as I was walking in one day to help staff a booth. I do 4 or 5 applications each year now.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I donated $165 to the end of OTC hunting...here's to luck!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep your points and no waiting period!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just the simple fact the expo is the ONLY place that I can now
apply for moose in Utah the rest of my life will keep me going
there every year ......

It would be cool to have TWO OIAL permits for the same species!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Odds sit around 1:10,000.
> 
> Unless you are a member of SFW or one of their friends. Then it is 2:3. That is, 2 out of every 3 years you put in you get a tag. Once in awhile its a sacrifice and you have to accept one of the lesser tags.


 I'm not sure if this is satire or not, but, of course it isn't true. SFW leaders/members have no more advantage on the odds than others who apply for the same number of Expo permits. It's just that SFW members are encouraged to buy more chances because it's nothing more than donating $5 (now $3.50) to MDF/SFW. Plus, most of the members are trophy hunters and whenever one of them draws one of those trophy tags, everybody hears about it.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Odds sit around 1:10,000.
> 
> Unless you are a member of SFW or one of their friends. Then it is 2:3. That is, 2 out of every 3 years you put in you get a tag. Once in awhile its a sacrifice and you have to accept one of the lesser tags.


If the odds are that great you should join us I have been a member for years and am good friends with some individuals that at pretty high up and we have not had those odds. However we have drawn a few tags.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

In years past, you could find the draw odds for the different tags offered. I haven't been able to find any odds from the 2014 expo. Have the odds become so bad that they decided not to present them to the public this year?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> I'm not sure if this is satire or not, but, of course it isn't true. SFW leaders/members have no more advantage on the odds than others who apply for the same number of Expo permits. It's just that SFW members are encouraged to buy more chances because it's nothing more than donating $5 (now $3.50) to MDF/SFW. Plus, most of the members are trophy hunters and whenever one of them draws one of those trophy tags, everybody hears about it.


Elk, I wrote a large reply, but I don't want to be the one to turn this thread into what all expo threads turn into. I will send you a PM when I have some time and we can chat, if that is alright.

In short for those reading, I still put in every year _O-


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Elk, I wrote a large reply, but I don't want to be the one to turn this thread into what all expo threads turn into. I will send you a PM when I have some time and we can chat, if that is alright.
> 
> In short for those reading, I still put in every year _O-


 Sure, PM me.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Just donated $35, I'm not sure how I feel about but I did it.......If I do get lucky and receive a tag I'm sure my feelings will change for a minute or two.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

lucky duck said:


> Just donated $35, I'm not sure how I feel about but I did it.......If I do get lucky and receive a tag I'm sure my feelings will change for a minute or two.


Right?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm out $40 this year. $20 for myself and $20 for my son...I may not live long enough to ever draw a LE or OIL tag in this state otherwise so might as well try for these.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> I'm out $40 this year. $20 for myself and $20 for my son...I may not live long enough to ever draw a LE or OIL tag in this state otherwise so might as well try for these.


I know the LE draw feeling and I'm 28.

I fear that by the time I draw for sheep, I will not be physically able to hunt them.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I know the LE draw feeling and I'm 28.
> 
> I fear that by the time I draw for sheep, I will not be physically able to hunt them.


One of the guys that hunted the Stansbury sheep two years ago was 86. He shot his ram about a mile from the road up above the cliffs. What a trooper. 
I drew my sheep tag with 4 points, so there is hope.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> One of the guys that hunted the Stansbury sheep two years ago was 86. He shot his ram about a mile from the road up above the cliffs. What a trooper.
> I drew my sheep tag with 4 points, so there is hope.


Everytime I hear "hope" I think of....


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I like my SPAM in my Lu-Pulu not in my hunting forum!


----------

